# No weeds in lake



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I am involved with a 150 acre lake with o weeds. I understand it was treated heavily before I moved here and also stocked with Amurs.

I wonder how this affects the quality of the lake and if we really need at least a few weeds. Any opinions?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

You don't have to have weeds but you do need structure. Docks, rocks, old christmas trees, sunken brush pile, etc.

Also, for better advice / opinions you may want to take a close look and see what type of fish are actually in there. Carp, carty, bass, gills, etc.

How is it fed? Creek, drainage, spring, not sure....

There is a lot of great info on here if you search threads as well..



~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Lake has feeder streams, plus springs. We do sink Christmas trees. Lots of good fish and plenty of carp. We also have bass, walleyes, channel catfish & perch.

I have noticed a bit of discolor if why I started this thread.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Look up on internet PVC fishing habitat

Less snags then x-mas trees

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Old toilets work awesome too.


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

CarpRule said:


> Old toilets work awesome too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We have discussed the PVC fish habitat, but I doubt we could get approval for old potties.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I was thinking the question was more in regards to the quality of the water, not habitat? I&#8217;m of the opinion that a lake should have some weeds for it to be at its best. Any lake or pond that I&#8217;ve seen that didn&#8217;t have weeds have been off colored, and just didn&#8217;t look &#8220;healthy&#8221;. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can help out, but I don&#8217;t think a weed free lake can reach its full potential.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh. Yes I share that opinion. Need marginal areas, weed and rock for spawning and raising fry.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My question definitely was oriented toward the health of the lake and not habitat.

I test the water for fecal colonies and it tests very well, but I wonder if I should test for something else as I see discoloration. I really think we need a few weeds. I fish this lake a lot and never hook a weed.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

When you say "plenty of carp", are you refering to common carp, grass carp (Amurs), or a combination ?? Common carp especially will stir up the bottom pretty badly causing suspended clay / dirt particles which will give you the murky ater.

As for weeds, I'm with Magis 100%. The weeds provide oxygen, cover, & spawning substrate that the lake needs. Too heavy on the chemicals or too many amurs will knock the weeds out pretty quickly.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The year (so I am told) that they treated the weeds twice, they also added Amurs twice and therefore lies the problem. I don't know what year this was done, but it was before I came here in 2007.

We have both Amurs and common carp. The common carp do muddy up the water some during spawn, but it usually backs off by now. Reducing the population of carp is not easy to do. One problem is what to do with the ones we catch or get by bowfishing.

In my opinion we need to reduce the populations of both Amur and common carp. Carp are fun to catch, but many people go after them. If they tasted like walleyes we would have to put a creel limit on carp.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Open it up for a weekend to some of us bowfisherman & we could thin them out. The commons will stir it up all year long, they're just worse in the spring when they spawn & you can see them readily. Many organic farmers like the carp for fertilizer, so there's always an outlet. We have several farmers up our way that want them.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.iowadnr.gov/Fishing/AboutFishinginIowa/IowaFarmPonds/FarmPondPlants.aspx

This site has some good info for yourself or maybe convincing other. Its Iowa DNR but the same applies. There are many source with good info but I remembered referencing this site in the past. I have long forgot all the numbers and percentages but it is best to have 5-15% plant coverage in the pond (surface, bottom, or mixed). Disclaimer the key is control. So plant choice is key and maintaining will take some work.

Good luck!


----------

